# hdmi cables



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Can someone recommend a good quality hdmi cable for under £20.
I need 1 for the PS3 and 1 for Sky hd.(picking up new 42" LG tomorrow:argie
Argos have some Bush ones half price that are gold plated, multi shielded, oxygen free and transmit in 1080. Sound ok for £6.50
When I bought the last TV I got some £40 scart leads and know that spending a bit more on cables makes a big difference but these look ok.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

As it's a digital signal, in theory *ALL* HDMI cables should give you the same results. You're paying extra for better quality construction, insulation, connectors, etc.
I can't help thinking that you need gold connectors on the appliance you're connecting to (not just on the lead) for them to be of any use.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

If you're on a budget, you'll struggle to beat this http://www.thatcable.com/acatalog/HDMI_cables.html


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.play.com/HOME/HOME/6-/Se...i+cable&searchtype=allproducts&searchsource=0


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

I paid 4.99 for my hdmi cable off ebay its linked to from my 1080p tv to my sony blue ray player and picture is brethtaking


----------



## seantomtom (Mar 17, 2010)

Dont worry about gold connectors they will not effect the signal,any hdmi cable will do the job as well as the next with didgi signal


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

wookey said:


> If you're on a budget, you'll struggle to beat this http://www.thatcable.com/acatalog/HDMI_cables.html


Cheers Wookey, What Hi-Fi recommended 1m cables for less than £5 delivered:thumb:
Just ordered a couple.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

No worries jenks, can't go wrong at that price - never need to use a standard issue cable again!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

I got Tesco's own (Think it was Tecknika badged) wasn't expensive and the quality seems good to me.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

As people have said, incase you ever need anymore, you can get some cheap ones from the big supermarkets, I always get mine from them.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

http://ukhdmi.com/hdmi-express.php


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

johnnyguitar said:


> As it's a digital signal, in theory *ALL* HDMI cables should give you the same results. You're paying extra for better quality construction, insulation, connectors, etc.
> I can't help thinking that you need gold connectors on the appliance you're connecting to (not just on the lead) for them to be of any use.


not necessarily there are several versions from 1.0 to 1.4a.

At the moment the best one unless you are running a 3D tv and 3D player is 1.3a.


----------



## raj1vad (May 26, 2010)

using the manufacters recomended cable is fine, i use my panasonic HDMI cable on my viera, works lovely. as long as it is recomend (or higher) than what the manufacturer recomends then its fine.


i think higher priced cables make minimal difference, just dont get a 50p cheapy one


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

Also worth looking at kenable.com.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Picked the new tv up today. Reserved over the net last night, £480 for a 42" lcd, not bad I thought considering good reviews. It was only when everything was set up and I was checking some specs on Argos' web site I notice some small print along the lines of " may receive substitute of similar spec"! **** time to check what I have.
Sure enought I dont have what I ordered. They replaced it with a 42" lcd LG that they are selling for £1099.99!!!!!!!!!
Dont think I will be complaining somehow.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

jenks said:


> Picked the new tv up today. Reserved over the net last night, £480 for a 42" lcd, not bad I thought considering good reviews. It was only when everything was set up and I was checking some specs on Argos' web site I notice some small print along the lines of " may receive substitute of similar spec"! **** time to check what I have.
> Sure enought I dont have what I ordered. They replaced it with a 42" lcd LG that they are selling for £1099.99!!!!!!!!!
> Dont think I will be complaining somehow.


Think I may buy my new TV from there in hope...!


----------

